# تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع



## المرتل هلليلويا (7 يناير 2008)

*اخواني اخواتي بالرب يسوع المسيح مخلصنا 
اريد ان اقدم لكم مجموعة متنوعة من التراتيل البيزنطية المنوعة 
وهيا ليست الا وجبة بسيطة من جعبة الكنائس الارثوذكسية التي 
افتخر انني منها ولكم هذه الترتيل وارجو ان تنال اعجابكم واعجاب المشرفين الاكارم 
​*


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*

*وين الجميع وين ابناء الله 
وين دعمكم لابن المنتدى *


----------



## cobcob (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*

*شكرا على الترانيم والموقع الجميل*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*

ميرسى على الترانيم الجميله


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*



cobcob قال:


> *شكرا على الترانيم والموقع الجميل*​





*العفو على قدر اهل العزم تااتي العزائم
وانا ما عملت شي جديد انا بس كنت حابب 
عرف الناس على التراتيل البيزنطية بكل وجوهها الجميلة
وعلى الحانها الثمانية الجميلة جدا 
الرب يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا ومع روحكم ايضا​*


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى على الترانيم الجميله





*
العفو ومرسي الك على المرور الجميل 
الرب يحرسك تحت كنف جناحيه 
بنعمة ورأفات سيدنا يسوع المسيح​*


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*

لكل شىء فى هذه الدنيا مدخل وكل مدخل يوصل الى بغيةمعينه ---حسب رغبة النفس البشريه....ولكن بعد رحلة عمر طويل لم اجد مدخلا الى ملكوت الله  اروع ولا اتقى  ولااصوب واسهل من المدخل الارثوذوكسى والطقس البيزنطى ....ولا يعلم هذا المبدأ الا كل دارس ومطلع  ....شكرا لكل من ساهم فى وضع هذا المنتدى وهذا الطقس   جزيل الشكر والى الامام يا جند الرب


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*

اخى هللويا ......ابوس روحك على هذا المجهود الرائع ....اتمنى ان اتعرف عليك ....لا تبخل على الكتاية لى ان قرأت رسالتى هذه وشكرا


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*

اخى هللويا my e.mail is ghaleb17@msn.com hv[, hgv] ,a;vh


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*



ghaleb aldaoud قال:


> لكل شىء فى هذه الدنيا مدخل وكل مدخل يوصل الى بغيةمعينه ---حسب رغبة النفس البشريه....ولكن بعد رحلة عمر طويل لم اجد مدخلا الى ملكوت الله  اروع ولا اتقى  ولااصوب واسهل من المدخل الارثوذوكسى والطقس البيزنطى ....ولا يعلم هذا المبدأ الا كل دارس ومطلع  ....شكرا لكل من ساهم فى وضع هذا المنتدى وهذا الطقس   جزيل الشكر والى الامام يا جند الرب





*اشكرك جزيل الشكر على التعليق الجميل
كلنا جند الرب كلنا ابناء الله 
والي يفهم شو معنى الدخول الى التراتيل البيزنطية 
يعرف انو مدخل الى ملكوت الله والى المجد العظيم
ربنا يوفقك ويعطيك على قد نيتك 
بأسم الرب يسوع المسيح ألهنا ارحمنا وخلصنا امين​*


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*



ghaleb aldaoud قال:


> اخى هللويا ......ابوس روحك على هذا المجهود الرائع ....اتمنى ان اتعرف عليك ....لا تبخل على الكتاية لى ان قرأت رسالتى هذه وشكرا





*بالعكس كلنا اخوة بالرب يسوع المسيح 
وانا راح كون تحت امرك بأي وقت 
ولو ما قدرت اوصلك اتمنى انك انتى كمان تقدر توصلي حتى لو كلفني الخروج من المنتدى الجميا هاد 
وانا تحت امرك يا كبير​*


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*

اخى هللويا :شكرا على ردك السريع وتحياتى المسيحيه لك ولمحبتك  وشكرا على تقديرك . لى طلب صغير اخى  وهو اننى دائما احب الاينماع الى ترتيلة بما انك للمأسورين  للقديس العظيم جورجيوس فلو تكرمت وارسلتها على بريدى الالكترونى لتسجيلها لاتمكن من سماعها فى كل حركاتى ولك جزيل شكرى


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*

ميرسى يا سيمون على الموقع الجميل
وانا مبسوطة كتيير على نشاطك معانا فى المنتدى ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*



ghaleb aldaoud قال:


> اخى هللويا :شكرا على ردك السريع وتحياتى المسيحيه لك ولمحبتك  وشكرا على تقديرك . لى طلب صغير اخى  وهو اننى دائما احب الاينماع الى ترتيلة بما انك للمأسورين  للقديس العظيم جورجيوس فلو تكرمت وارسلتها على بريدى الالكترونى لتسجيلها لاتمكن من سماعها فى كل حركاتى ولك جزيل شكرى




*
تكرم عيونك يا اخي العزيز غالي والطلب رخيص بس بدك تصبر شوي علي لاني بصراحة انا بهاد الوقت معجوق شوي لاني عندي احتفالية داخل الكنيسة ولازم اخلصها اليوم قبل بكرة بس ولا يهمك غالي والطلب رخيص اطلب الترتيلة الي انتا بدك ياها وانا راح كون تحت امرك​*


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تراتيل بيزنطية مهمة جدا للجميع*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يا سيمون على الموقع الجميل
> وانا مبسوطة كتيير على نشاطك معانا فى المنتدى ربنا يعوضك​





*وانا كمان مبسوط اكتر لانك واخيرا زرتي موضوعي المتواضع
جد اتمنى انو يكون عجبك 
الرب يباركك ويباركنا جميعا 
ومرسي على المرور الجميل*​


----------



## khader10 (5 يونيو 2009)

:p30:   الرب يبارك مشاركتك الجميلة  30:


وإنشاء الله إلى سنين عديدة 


الرب يباركك ​:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)




----------

